# Gnome 2.14 ...

## dertobi123

... steht vor der Tür und es gibt wieder einmal einen Ausblick auf das, was Gnome 2.14 Neues bringt:

http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/

----------

## hoschi

Habs auch schon gelesen, die integration der Suchfuntkion in Nautilus war wirklich mehr als nur bitter nötig. Die bisherige Trennung war einfach eine Katastrophe für alle User die mehr als die drei Gehirnzellen haben, von dennen man bei Gnome sonst ausgeht. Entschuldigt, aber wo Linus recht hat, hat er recht.

Ich freue mich auf schon auf die neue Version von Gedit, ich habe schon aus lauter Vorfreude Bluefish deinstalliert (ist zwar ein Klasse Programm unterstützt aber kein C++, und hat auch so ein paar Dinge die mich stören an sich).

Und dass man bei Metacity endlich mal neue Wege geht freut mich wirklich, ich will kein hardwarefressendes Vista für Linux, aber ein schickes MacOS wäre schon ganz nett.

Trotzdem stört mich noch einiges an Gnome:

Der "vereinfachte" Dateispeicherungsdialog ist einfach nervig, wer speichert den alles ins gleiches Verzeichnis (jedes mal der Klick rechts unten *narf*)? Es soll Leute geben die in der Lage sind ihre Dateien strukturierte abzuspeichern, und nicht alles ins gleiche Verzeichnis schmeißen.

Nautilus sollte endlich das freie anordnen von Icons wie auf dem Desktop ermöglichen, was ich auf dem Desktop kann, will ich auch gerne im Heimverzeichnis (es geht ja, aber ein automatischer Raster fehlt).

Die Listenansicht von Nautilus unterstützt keine mehrspaltige Anzeige von Dateien (ich bevorzuge zwar die Icon-Ansicht, aber bei einer großen Ansammlung von Musikdateien...*aha*)

Allgemein könnte sich Gnome mehr merken! Inzwischen müssen die Entwickler es ja als Feature anpreisen, wenn ein Gnome-Programm wie Sylpheed sich merken kann das es maximiert war, genauso Epiphany. Aber gerade die beiden wichtigsten Anwendungen wie Gnome-Terminal und Nautilus sind dazu nicht fähig, sowas armseliges bringt bei mir nicht mal mehr ein *lol* hervor. Komischer weise kann sich der Session-Manager von Gnome sowas aber merken, man darf nur die Programme nicht beenden   :Confused: 

Das Default-Icon-Theme *omfg* Hässlicher gehts nicht? Dafür unzählig sinnlose Themes die nicht mal ein Blinder wählen würde. Ich freue mich auf das neue Fedora-Theme, soll sehr schick sein.

----------

## Lensman

Tja, Gnome ist ja mein favorisierter Desktop, aber wenn das genauso lange dauert bis die 2.14er Version in Portage stabil ist wie der 2.12er, dann gute Nacht...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## UncleOwen

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Trotzdem stört mich noch einiges an Gnome:
> 
> Der "vereinfachte" Dateispeicherungsdialog ist einfach nervig, wer speichert den alles ins gleiches Verzeichnis (jedes mal der Klick rechts unten *narf*)? Es soll Leute geben die in der Lage sind ihre Dateien strukturierte abzuspeichern, und nicht alles ins gleiche Verzeichnis schmeißen.

 

Definitiv. Noch schlimmer, dass sogar nicht-Gnome-User damit "beglueckt" werden. Kann ich das firefox irgendwie abgewoehnen?

----------

## rukh

Bei Firefox musst Du als root die Datei /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/nsFilePicker.js editieren und

```
function (compMgr, fileSpec, location, type)

{

    debug("registering (all right -- a JavaScript module!)");

    compMgr = compMgr.QueryInterface(Components.interfaces.nsIComponentRegistra

r);

    compMgr.registerFactoryLocation(FILEPICKER_CID,

                                    "FilePicker JS Component",

//langer Kommentar

                                    FILEPICKER_CONTRACTID,  //<- dies hier

//langer Kommentar

                                    fileSpec,

                                    location,

                                    type);

}
```

ändern, so das es wie oben aussieht. Bin in einem Ubuntu Forum darüber gestolpert.

----------

## hoschi

Soweit ich weiß gibt es dafür einen generellen Bugfix, war hier irgendwo im englischen Teil des Forums.

----------

## b3cks

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Tja, Gnome ist ja mein favorisierter Desktop, aber wenn das genauso lange dauert bis die 2.14er Version in Portage stabil ist wie der 2.12er, dann gute Nacht...  

 

Und vor allem wenn die hälfte der Gnome-Features wieder fehlt. Mich würde aber nur interessieren, was die 2.14er an Speed bringt. Bin deswegen schon vor längerer Zeit auf Xfce umgestiegen (bin ja mal gespannt wann 4.4 kommt), weil es mich bei Gnome einfach gestört hat.

----------

## hoschi

Oh ja, die Netzwerkkartenverwaltung vermisse ich unter Gentoo schmerzlich  :Sad: 

Schade, soweit ich weiß wollte Gnome sich mit dem neuen Baselayout nicht anfreunden.

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Oh ja, die Netzwerkkartenverwaltung vermisse ich unter Gentoo schmerzlich 
> 
> Schade, soweit ich weiß wollte Gnome sich mit dem neuen Baselayout nicht anfreunden.

 

Vor allem das on-the-fly umschalten auf eine andere Konfiguration (z.B. Home/Uni-Netz) oder die WLAN-Tools.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich find fluxbox ist das einzig wahre...! ist am schnellsten und zudem sehr sicher..!Gnome kenn ich allerdings auch nicht so gut...!!!

gruß

mattez

----------

## chrib

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich find fluxbox ist das einzig wahre...! ist am schnellsten und zudem sehr sicher..!Gnome kenn ich allerdings auch nicht so gut...!!!

 

Ich find Birnen sind das einzig wahre. Wachsen am schnellsten und schmecken zudem sehr lecker! Äpfel kenn ich allerdings auch nicht so gut.

----------

## Lensman

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Und vor allem wenn die hälfte der Gnome-Features wieder fehlt. Mich würde aber nur interessieren, was die 2.14er an Speed bringt. Bin deswegen schon vor längerer Zeit auf Xfce umgestiegen (bin ja mal gespannt wann 4.4 kommt), weil es mich bei Gnome einfach gestört hat.

 

Ja, XFCE habe ich ne ganze Weile auch benutzt, aber irgendwie hat es mich wieder zurück nach Gnome gezogen. Es ist allerdings ein Hohn, dass Gnome 2.12 im Oktober als stabil released wurde und in Gentoo erst jetzt, wo fast die 2.14er da ist, auch ohne portage.keywords etc. problemlos installiert werden kann. Irgendwas läuft doch da bei Gentoo gehörig schief...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   ich find fluxbox ist das einzig wahre...! ist am schnellsten und zudem sehr sicher..!Gnome kenn ich allerdings auch nicht so gut...!!! 
> 
> Ich find Birnen sind das einzig wahre. Wachsen am schnellsten und schmecken zudem sehr lecker! Äpfel kenn ich allerdings auch nicht so gut.

 

dann sollteste mal radieschen probieren..die obergeil..!

----------

## chrib

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Und vor allem wenn die hälfte der Gnome-Features wieder fehlt. Mich würde aber nur interessieren, was die 2.14er an Speed bringt. Bin deswegen schon vor längerer Zeit auf Xfce umgestiegen (bin ja mal gespannt wann 4.4 kommt), weil es mich bei Gnome einfach gestört hat.

 

xfce4 wird laut der dev-Liste frühestens Ende April/Anfang Mai erscheinen.  Wahrscheinlich gibt es vorher einige Testversionen, sicher ist da allerdings noch nichts.

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, XFCE habe ich ne ganze Weile auch benutzt, aber irgendwie hat es mich wieder zurück nach Gnome gezogen. Es ist allerdings ein Hohn, dass Gnome 2.12 im Oktober als stabil released wurde und in Gentoo erst jetzt, wo fast die 2.14er da ist, auch ohne portage.keywords etc. problemlos installiert werden kann. Irgendwas läuft doch da bei Gentoo gehörig schief...  

 

Ich glaube nicht dass da was bei Gentoo schief läuft, eher glaube ich, dass hier ein Mangel an Devs und Testern herrscht. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lensman

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Ich glaube nicht dass da was bei Gentoo schief läuft, eher glaube ich, dass hier ein Mangel an Devs und Testern herrscht. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

 

Sicherlich mag es u.a. auch daran liegen. Will ich nicht bestreiten  :Smile: . Allerdings frage ich mich trotzdem, warum es z.B. bei Ubuntu ratz fatz klappt und hier mehrere Monate dauert.

----------

## hoschi

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Habs auch schon gelesen, die integration der Suchfuntkion in Nautilus war wirklich mehr als nur bitter nötig. Die bisherige Trennung war einfach eine Katastrophe für alle User die mehr als die drei Gehirnzellen haben, von dennen man bei Gnome sonst ausgeht. Entschuldigt, aber wo Linus recht hat, hat er recht.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf schon auf die neue Version von Gedit, ich habe schon aus lauter Vorfreude Bluefish deinstalliert (ist zwar ein Klasse Programm unterstützt aber kein C++, und hat auch so ein paar Dinge die mich stören an sich).
> 
> Und dass man bei Metacity endlich mal neue Wege geht freut mich wirklich, ich will kein hardwarefressendes Vista für Linux, aber ein schickes MacOS wäre schon ganz nett.
> ...

 

----------

## hoschi

 *Lensman wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Ich glaube nicht dass da was bei Gentoo schief läuft, eher glaube ich, dass hier ein Mangel an Devs und Testern herrscht. Ich lasse mich da aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.  
> 
> Sicherlich mag es u.a. auch daran liegen. Will ich nicht bestreiten . Allerdings frage ich mich trotzdem, warum es z.B. bei Ubuntu ratz fatz klappt und hier mehrere Monate dauert.

 

Ubuntu ist auch eine Gnome-Distrubtion, die leben für Gnome. Und zum Teil waren in Gnome früher so offensichtliche Fehler, da muss man die jetztige Vorsicht verstehen. War Gnome 2.8 die Version die beim FTP-Upload alle Bilder zerstört hat?

Gentoo ist eine Source-Distro, Ubuntu eine Desktop-Distro - Apfel, Birnen, da war doch was?

Kannst dir ja anschauen was da so ein Patches von Gentoo-Seite mitgeliefert wird.

----------

## Lensman

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ubuntu ist auch eine Gnome-Distrubtion, die leben für Gnome. Und zum Teil waren in Gnome früher so offensichtliche Fehler, da muss man die jetztige Vorsicht verstehen. War Gnome 2.8 die Version die beim FTP-Upload alle Bilder zerstört hat?
> 
> Gentoo ist eine Source-Distro, Ubuntu eine Desktop-Distro - Apfel, Birnen, da war doch was?
> 
> Kannst dir ja anschauen was da so ein Patches von Gentoo-Seite mitgeliefert wird.

 

Sicher kann ich eine gewisse Vorsicht und zusätzliche Testphase verstehen, aber zig Monate ist einfach zuviel. 

Und ob Gentoo jetzt eine Source-Distro und Ubuntu eine Desktop-Distro ist, macht da absolut keinen Unterschied. Die Jungs kompilieren die Pakete ja auch selbst. Von daher nix mit Äpfel und Birnen  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *Lensman wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ubuntu ist auch eine Gnome-Distrubtion, die leben für Gnome. Und zum Teil waren in Gnome früher so offensichtliche Fehler, da muss man die jetztige Vorsicht verstehen. War Gnome 2.8 die Version die beim FTP-Upload alle Bilder zerstört hat?
> 
> Gentoo ist eine Source-Distro, Ubuntu eine Desktop-Distro - Apfel, Birnen, da war doch was?
> 
> Kannst dir ja anschauen was da so ein Patches von Gentoo-Seite mitgeliefert wird. 
> ...

 

Doch. Ubuntu hat auch einen starken Geldgeber im Hintergrund sitzen und ich gehe davon aus, dass einige Gnomeentwickler von dem Ubuntuprojekt bezahlt werden. Gentoo hingegen ist von dem Enthusiasmus der momentanen Entwicklercrew abhängig.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich habe den aktuellen Gnome-Desktop lieber ein paar Monate später, dafür aber weitestgehend fehlerfrei ... als fast direkt nach dem Release, dafür mit nem Haufen Bugs. Jeder der mit seinem PC und nicht ständig an seinem PC arbeitet kann das sicherlich nachvollziehen.

Ausschlaggebend dafür, dass es diesmal so arg lang gedauert hat, war unter anderem auch die Koordination mit KDE und Gentopia was die Stabilisierung von dbus und hal betrifft.

Achja: Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Fluxbox und Ubuntu in diesem Thread verloren haben  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Lensman wrote:*   Sicher kann ich eine gewisse Vorsicht und zusätzliche Testphase verstehen, aber zig Monate ist einfach zuviel. 
> 
> Und ob Gentoo jetzt eine Source-Distro und Ubuntu eine Desktop-Distro ist, macht da absolut keinen Unterschied. Die Jungs kompilieren die Pakete ja auch selbst. Von daher nix mit Äpfel und Birnen  
> 
> Doch. Ubuntu hat auch einen starken Geldgeber im Hintergrund sitzen und ich gehe davon aus, dass einige Gnomeentwickler von dem Ubuntuprojekt bezahlt werden. Gentoo hingegen ist von dem Enthusiasmus der momentanen Entwicklercrew abhängig.

 

Klar sitzt da ein starker Geldgeber im Nacken. Aber es ist völlig irrelevant, ob es sich um eine Source oder Desktop-Distro handelt. Und das war eins der Argumente von Hoschi  :Smile: . Ob da nun Leute bezahlt werden und kompilieren die Binärpakete oder ich kompiliere selbst mit Hilfe von portage. Die Quellen von Gnome sind de dacto erstmal dieselben exkl. Distro-spezifischer Patches. Die Manpower die dahinter steckt ist das einzige, was einen wirklichen Unterschied ausmacht. Und ich will prinzipiell auch nicht auf Ubuntu rumreiten, war nur ein Beispiel, was mir sofort eingefallen ist. Fakt ist aber, dass es zu lange gedauert hat.

----------

## misterjack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ausschlaggebend dafür, dass es diesmal so arg lang gedauert hat, war unter anderem auch die Koordination mit KDE und Gentopia was die Stabilisierung von dbus und hal betrifft.

 

@lensmann: ich weiß jetzt nicht, was deine rumflamerei bedeuten soll, mit ein wenig recherche hättest das zitierte auch gewusst. diese probs hat man dann nämlich, wenn durch ein vorzeitig stable gnome auf einmal die KDE anwendungen nicht mehr funktionieren. unter ubuntu wurst, da wird ein system fertig ausgeliefert. gentoo systeme gleichen sich selten, da muss alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein, damit der unbedarfte endanwender nicht vor fehler geworfen wird.

wie dertobi123 schon sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> Jeder der mit seinem PC und nicht ständig an seinem PC arbeitet kann das sicherlich nachvollziehen.

 

wenn dir was nicht passt, demaskiere es. im endeffekt völlig schnuppe und kein grund dermaßen dadrauf rumzureiten vor allem im vergleich mit einen anderen system

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Irgendwas läuft doch da bei Gentoo gehörig schief...  

 

SCNR, aber in deiner Denkweise läuft was gehörig schief...

----------

## b3cks

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xfce4 wird laut der dev-Liste frühestens Ende April/Anfang Mai erscheinen.  Wahrscheinlich gibt es vorher einige Testversionen, sicher ist da allerdings noch nichts.

 

Eigentlich sollte es inoffiziell schon diesen Monat released werden. Aber das Xfce Dev-Team ist halt sehr klein und daher, denke ich mal, kann man es denen nicht übel nehmen, wenn es eben mal ( :Wink: ) länger dauert. Vor allem nicht, was dafür an Leistung vollbracht wird. Ich benutze auf meinem Gentoo Laptop immer ein recht aktuelles SVN build und das läuft ohne Gentoo relevante Patches schon sehr gut und sehr stabil!

Aber das nur nebenbei, eigentlich geht es hier ja um den "großen Bruder".   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lensman

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Lensman wrote:*   Irgendwas läuft doch da bei Gentoo gehörig schief...   
> 
> SCNR, aber in deiner Denkweise läuft was gehörig schief...

 

@misterjack

a) Ich flame nicht rum. Wenn du das so auffasst tut es mir Leid

b) Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum und da darf man auch mal seine Meinung sagen

c) Bin ich nirgendwo unhöflich geworden, von daher sorry, aber es ist lächerlich von dir dass du jetzt beleidigend wirst

----------

## misterjack

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> a) Ich flame nicht rum. Wenn du das so auffasst tut es mir Leid
> 
> b) Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum und da darf man auch mal seine Meinung sagen
> 
> c) Bin ich nirgendwo unhöflich geworden, von daher sorry, aber es ist lächerlich von dir dass du jetzt beleidigend wirst

 

zu a) in 5 postings beschwerst du dich jedesmal, dass die testing-phase zu lang gedauert hat. das ist imho schon flamen

zu b) sicherlich, aber immer wieder das selbe zu lesen nervt

zu c) sorry wenn du es so auffasst, war nich so gemeint. jedoch von dem standpunkt ausgesehen beleidigst du ja die arbeitsweise der gentoo devs  :Razz: 

----------

## Lensman

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> zu a) in 5 postings beschwerst du dich jedesmal, dass die testing-phase zu lang gedauert hat. das ist imho schon flamen
> 
> zu b) sicherlich, aber immer wieder das selbe zu lesen nervt
> 
> zu c) sorry wenn du es so auffasst, war nich so gemeint. jedoch von dem standpunkt ausgesehen beleidigst du ja die arbeitsweise der gentoo devs 

 

ad a+b) Okay, ich hatte/habe jetzt nicht das Gefühl ständig das selbe zu erzählen, da es ja eher eine generelle Diskussion ist/war ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob eine Quellbasierte- oder Binär/Desktop-Distro die Basis ist. Zumindest sehe ich den Verlauf der Diskussion als solchen an  :Smile: 

ad c) Schon in Ordnung, macht ja keinen Sinn zu streiten. Aber es kam halt so rüber  :Razz: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> diese probs hat man dann nämlich, wenn durch ein vorzeitig stable gnome auf einmal die KDE anwendungen nicht mehr funktionieren.

 

Wenn wir schon beim flamen sind:

Mein Gott, wen interessieren denn bitteschön KDE Programme? Die nutzen doch eh nur für Windows-Umsteiger die ihr altes System nicht loslassen wollen   :Twisted Evil: 

MfG

Anarcho - XFCE4 und Gnome-User (und k3b-User, da es kein besseres GTK Programm gibt   :Confused:  )

Ne, Spass beiseite, ich hätte auch gerne Gnome 2.12 früher auf dem Laptop gehabt, aber was solls? Ich hätte es ja demaskieren können. 

Aber offensichtlich will hier keinen den Testaufwand übernehmen, daher warte ich lieber. Solange ich mit der aktuellen Version gut arbeiten kann muss ich nicht zwangsweise wechseln.

----------

## ralix

Moin,

also ich hab mal die gnomesachen von bmg ausprobiert und muß sagen ich hatte nur wenige Probleme,

die sich aber alle relativ einfach lösen liessen. Also zum normalen arbeiten(zu Hause) kann man die beta2 

einsetzen. 

MfG Ralix

----------

## Lenz

LOL Anarcho, sieh endlich ein, dass KDE die besseren Programme hat!  :Wink: 

----------

